# First day after spay



## Frances62 (Aug 2, 2015)

Wee Bailey was spayed yesterday . I felt soooo guilty when I picked her up from the vet. Even though you prepare yourself for how they will look it's still a shock to see their scar and shaved tummy.
She came home and went straight out to pee and had some chicken (she wouldn't eat anything at the vets)
She slept most of the evening but twice jumped up onto a chair before we could stop her. 
I have an inflatable collar on her and she slept really well all night. 
I'm not at all sure how I'm going to keep her cam or settled . She seems back to her usual bouncy self. I'm worried she might over exert herself.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mmmmm - we all worry!
Good that she is feeling better, not so good that she is feeling bouncy.
The next 9 days are going to feel like a really, really long time!
I'm afraid Dot was a nightmare I ended up keeping her on a lead with me in the house or shut in the kitchen - no chairs to bounce on. 
Fairlie frightened me so much with stories of dogs that had split their wounds etc that i actually did not take out on walks at all for the first 6 days - because if I did she just did her yoyo act where she repeatedly bounces up and down to elbow height.
I did also play some games with her inside - like hiding treats in a pile of cushions or rolled blanket on the floor for her to ferret out and lots of stay training and send a ways to a mat.
Good that she is comfortable with an inflatable collar - both my poos were both fine with just onesies on while Inzi had to have a lampshade collar as she had a very naughty long nose.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Bailey doesn't look too bothered by the standard lamp look. Hope she makes a speedy recovery. 
I've got this all to come, Molly is due to be done in October.


----------



## Frances62 (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh my lord my nerves are shattered 
I feel like I need eyes at the front back and sides of my head.
She thinks she's 100 % ok 
She wants to play , run , jump
I've tried the cage inside and outside and she cried
I tried putting her on a lead outside so she couldn't run under the hedges ( one of her favourite games) she hated it 
I've tried a onesie - she couldn't get comfortable and tried to get it off 
She's been in and out her bed 
We are both shattered now 
Thankfully she's snoozing on a rug ... And I think I'll be joining her ....


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Frances62 said:


> Oh my lord my nerves are shattered
> I feel like I need eyes at the front back and sides of my head.
> She thinks she's 100 % ok
> She wants to play , run , jump
> ...


I'm hoping as Molly will be 20 months when she's done it will be easier now that she a calmer dog, the only thing will be stopping Sid from annoying her! 
Make the most of the rest before she starts all over again.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

As it happens my vet friend is visiting me for a few days right now. I could ask her to regale you personally with some of her horror stories. On second thought I won't but I'd keep the cone on if you can't be with her and take her for a lot of drives. If she likes the car you can park at a "happening place" with a coffee so she can look out the window and watch the goings on from your lap, sort of like a real life drive in movie.


----------



## Frances62 (Aug 2, 2015)

We seem to be settling down now. She's still convinced she's 100 percent ok and does not seem to be in any discomfort. We've kept the inflatable collar on instead of the cone as she seems to be able to eat and drink more easily and likes to see around her. She's still jumping up and down off the sofa but seems really nimble and alert. 
She is snoozing more so seems comfortable . Her stitch line is lovely and clean 
I'm definitely less frazzled !!
They are sooooooo resilient . Roll on next Friday till we get stitches out and collar off .


----------



## Bigjuicysteak (Sep 1, 2015)

Good to hear Bailey bounced back so fast! My friend's Yorkie took around a week to get back to her normal self.


----------

